# Looking for a group in Central NJ (maybe even NYC)



## mhd (Jun 28, 2009)

For the next 6 months, probably quite a bit more, I'm going to spend my time in the US, as my company needs me there. I'll be located in either Edison or Metuchen, central NJ. I've got a car, so for a weekend game I'd be willing to travel a few miles, but as I've neglected my driving for the last few years, I don't know if I really want to go to e.g. Manhattan...

I'm 31, German, fluent enough in English and willing to play (almost) anything. Generally I prefer fantasy games, but feel comfortable enough in space or gothic cityscapes.


----------



## Aramax (Jun 30, 2009)

We play about an hour souh of you but we play on tuesday.......


----------



## mhd (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, my schedule during the week is pretty flexible, so that's not the real problem. I'll just have more time driving to and fro on weekends, and the games tend to last longer. Driving two hours for a four hour game, well...


----------



## Rastfar (Jul 1, 2009)

MHD,

 e-mail me at rastfar@hotmail.com if you are still looking for something....


----------



## Cinerarium (Jul 2, 2009)

I work about 20 minutes away in Bridgewater and live probably 45 minutes away in High Bridge.  I'm up for playing on a Friday if we can find a few more players.  Weekends are out for me because it's family time with my wife and kids.


----------

